# air force to JTF2



## biby (12 Dec 2007)

I hope this is the correct section, if not please move this post..

I have some general questions regarding joining sf (specifically JTF2) from the air force side, please excuse my lack of knowlege, I have had some difficulty finding this info on the internet. 
I know that JTF2 is open to any branch at any rank, but I am wondering if the process is more difficult coming from the air force than the army. What about the obvious difference in weapons skills?
Also, are pilots allowed to apply, or do they have to uphold their 9 year contract first? If you join as a pilot are you automatically an officer in JTF2?


----------



## tabernac (12 Dec 2007)

Before the mods pounce on you, I'm going to tell you to read up on the MULTITUDE of JTF2/SF threads. The boards don't take to kindly to JTF2ninjasniper-wannabes.

The search function is your friend. !


----------



## biby (12 Dec 2007)

Haha I have read as many as I could find but couldn't see any information about coming from the air force route (I found some info on coming from navy). I will search them again if you say it's there, I was just looking for any direct experience people might have.

Also, what is wrong with lofty goals? Someone is filling those spots. And information is always valuable, the more the better, it helps to make informed decisions. I have googled about everything I could think of and ended up here..


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Dec 2007)

Biby, anyone can apply to SOFCOM positions open to their trades.  Rest assured that well before you are ready to make such an application, you will have been presented with the necessary info.  I would suggest you keep reading the applicable threads, this has all been covered.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

